# Name Difference in Degree and Passport



## zainameerullah (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

On behalf of my friend!

I am from Pakistan and I recently got a job offer from Dubai, they have asked for the Degree, Passport and experience certificates. Things are fine as I have these document available and sent on very next day.

The problem is, there is a difference in name on my degree and passport.
Example:
Degree it is written as ‘Sharjeel Khan’
Passport it is written as ‘*Muhammad* Sharjeel Khan’ 

However, the surname and date of birth in transcript matches with passport. Actually, in my schooling, college and university I used ‘Sharjeel Khan’. 

Before 2002 things were not very discipline (_manual process not computerize_), but after the 2002, when things are getting digitize I have changed my name to ‘Muhammad Sharjeel Khan’ (_Original Birth Name_). Now the same name apply to ID, Passport and Professional life.

Does this make any problem especially in Visa process, please comment if anybody have same experience. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zainameerullah (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

Any person can please reply to this thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zainameerullah (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I think I will update when the things get process (Work permit process). Thanks you all for your support.


----------

